# finally got round to wet-vacing the car



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought one of these http://www.vax.co.uk/vax/vacuum-cleaners-range/carpet-washers/wash-vax/V-020










from aldi just after Christmas for £40 ish anyhow finally got a nice hot day to try it out

this is what came out of just the drivers seat no wonder it was looking a bit "grim" :doublesho


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Blimey must be a top job u did, looking a bit dirty, i did nothing bout the seats in one of our cars for years, i tried everything (if only i had known bout these amazing machines)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

for the money i cant fault it But now my mums seen it (its been "hiding" since i got it she rarely ventures into the in the garage) has now got big plans for it :wall:

I just used the standard VAX shampoo made 50% weaker than advised on the bottle (tested on the seat first to ensure it is colour fast) and set to work and after 2 hours in the sun the car feels dry inside 

I work in a timber yard and on some days i get filthy the seats look like new again


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any pics of the seats before and after?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> any pics of the seats before and after?


No it was one of those spur of the moment jobs poked head out of back door this morning slightly hung over it was so warm the sun was out so i just cracked on with it, Could get an after shot but its not worth it having nothing to compare it too but it is a "little" noticeable

And i'm NOT going to empty that bucket out onto the seat for a repeat demonstration


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

What! No 50:50's


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

no sorry mike i'd probably be to ashamed to show the before shot anyway 
it was well over due a going over


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andy monty said:


> no sorry mike i'd probably be to ashamed to show the before shot anyway
> it was well over due a going over


Don't be ashamed be proud :thumb:
The bigger the turnaround the better:thumb: It would have been nice to see what your new machine can work wonders with .










to this


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Whats the best way to shampoo a car interior?

wash it by hand and use the wet pick up or does the VAX have a cleaner built in to soak and clean the seats?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

david the Vax i have comes with an small Upholstery head

http://www.vax.co.uk/shop/vax-spare...124594-00_Multi-function-Upholstery-Wash-Tool










it injects the shampoo directly via the center of the head theres a sort of spray bar not too dissimilar to a perforated tube like a lawn sprinkler, unlike some of the larger cleaning heads it works fine if you pull it towards yourself or push it away.. so it kind of dry vac's on the leading edge soaks the fabric then immediately draws the water/ cleaning fluid/ dirt back out with the trailing edge....


----------



## fredrikrb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry if I bump anything I shouldn't now. Don't know how long is too long on these forums, but here goes:

How will this affect the electric stuff in the seat, like airbag sensor mats, heating etc? I'm guessing the water never reaches that deep into the seat, is that correct?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool. I have the exact Vax and highly rate it.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My mum has one of these 









It has a small tool that can be used for upholstery so I think I will give it a go in the car tomorrow if its dry. I will try it with just water first, I'm not a fan of sticking chemicals in to my seats each time I have done it in the past getting shut of it is difficult.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

David said:


> Whats the best way to shampoo a car interior?
> 
> wash it by hand and use the wet pick up or does the VAX have a cleaner built in to soak and clean the seats?


I find that the best way is to spray either fabric cleaner or a weak solution of APC directly onto the seat, scrub with a brush to work up a good lather and lift the dirt, then extract with the Vax, but put some fabric conditioner in with some warm water. The water will assist extraction and the fabric conditioner will condition the fabric and leave a pleasent smell behind as well.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

WOW some great results.

May have to get one of these myself!


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

I got 3 kids so you can image what the seats are like so I look at investing in one.......


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Damm "we" dont have an Aldi in NI to get that great price. Should anyone find them at that price, please do give me a shout.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Ebay


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool - Looks like a great buy.

Wonder if they are still doing it?


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

I got one off ebay..just need to work out which shampoo to use with it.......got to smell nice afterwards...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Do these newer Vaxes have a pump for force the fluid through? I have one of the original ones which relies on suction/syphoning to get the fluid to the head which means that you can't have the head higher than the machine, so not much good in the car. Also, when doing stairs, the machine has to be above you - need to be very careful not to stretch the hose too far :eeK:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I have the pet vax, this does have a pumped water/detergent supply. I found the vax shampoo which was supplied with the machine to be excellent, only trouble is the seats in my car were so dirty I used the whole bottle, ended up using Chemical Guys Fabric clean in it, this also did a great job.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## jtfab (May 29, 2008)

andy monty said:


> I bought one of these http://www.vax.co.uk/vax/vacuum-cleaners-range/carpet-washers/wash-vax/V-020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do aldi still sell it ?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

was wondering the same..... I only have fabric in one car put would be handy for the carpets. And my cream carpets on the stairs and hallway in my house!


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

jtfab said:


> do aldi still sell it ?


I found my one on ebay.....There was loads of refurbished ones there,

Had a play at the weekend...seems to do a good job

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Graded-Electricals-Direct

that who I got my one from

GJUK


----------



## george525 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have one of these too and it does a good job. The only problem I have is that the pump seems to struggle to push the fluid through the wash head when the extraction is on. You can see that there is no fluid moving through the tube. Turn the extraction off and the fluid rushes through the tube no problem. I have now resorted to spraying the seats/carpets with a pressure sprayer then extracting it with the vax.

Cheers

George


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

george525 said:


> I have one of these too and it does a good job. The only problem I have is that the pump seems to struggle to push the fluid through the wash head when the extraction is on. You can see that there is no fluid moving through the tube. Turn the extraction off and the fluid rushes through the tube no problem. I have now resorted to spraying the seats/carpets with a pressure sprayer then extracting it with the vax.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> George


I found that with mine when I used the small head to clean...that I was getting no fluid sprayed.....then realised there a collar round the cleaning head that move forwards and back to control the flow of water.....so moved it forward and look loads of water..lol

GJUK


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

GJUK said:


> I found that with mine when I used the small head to clean...that I was getting no fluid sprayed.....then realised there a collar round the cleaning head that move forwards and back to control the flow of water.....so moved it forward and look loads of water..lol
> 
> GJUK


mee too i found i caught it when moving the head back and forth..


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

i normally use a george which i find really good with a bit of g101 in there if its really bad


----------



## george525 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

I knew about the collar on the small wash head. I think mine just has a weak pump tbh. Can't complain though as I got it pretty cheap and the extraction is very good. I now prefer spraying on and extracting but it would be handy to have clean water in the tank to aid rinsing. 

Cheers

George


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Will this Vax be suitable for cleaning Alcantara i.e. will it over wet the fabric?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the e-Bay store, just manged to grab one of the Vax machines for £28.00 plus postage


----------

